# Gennto & HP DeskJet Scanner problem (it use to be fine)

## Xywa

Hi,

For last couple of years, I was using my HP DeskJet 2050 scanner & printer without any problems.

As I needed to scan something Yesterday, I could not find device through hplip

```
*  net-print/hplip

      Latest version available: 3.16.11-r3

      Latest version installed: 3.16.11-r3

      Size of files: 22,563 KiB

      Homepage:      http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html

      Description:   HP Linux Imaging and Printing - Print, scan, fax drivers and service tools

      License:       GPL-2

*  net-print/hplip-plugin

      Latest version available: 3.16.11

      Latest version installed: 3.16.11

      Size of files: 2,012 KiB

      Homepage:      http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html

      Description:   Proprietary plugins and firmware for HPLIP

      License:       hplip-plugin

```

When I am trying xsane or skaner it says no device found. However lsusb see dvice:

```
$ lsusb

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 003: ID 0461:4de3 Primax Electronics, Ltd 

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 03f0:8711 Hewlett-Packard Deskjet 2050 J510

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 045e:07f8 Microsoft Corp. Wired Keyboard 600 (model 1576)

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

I added manually a printer through CUPS (which detected printer), looks like is there, and I finnaly found it in hplip, but hplip says communication error, and I have still no acces through xsane or scanlite :/ When I removed it from CUPS, hplip cannot see device - like in last years.

```
# sane-find-scanner 

  # sane-find-scanner will now attempt to detect your scanner. If the

  # result is different from what you expected, first make sure your

  # scanner is powered up and properly connected to your computer.

  # No SCSI scanners found. If you expected something different, make sure that

  # you have loaded a kernel SCSI driver for your SCSI adapter.

could not fetch string descriptor: Pipe error

could not fetch string descriptor: Pipe error

found USB scanner (vendor=0x03f0 [HP], product=0x8711 [Deskjet 2050 J510 series]) at libusb:003:004

  # Your USB scanner was (probably) detected. It may or may not be supported by

  # SANE. Try scanimage -L and read the backend's manpage.

  # Not checking for parallel port scanners.

  # Most Scanners connected to the parallel port or other proprietary ports

  # can't be detected by this program.
```

hp-check syas: Total Errors: 8 (looks like python related)

https://pastebin.com/afJn82B2

----------

## Hieronymus Bosch

Try to reemerge hplip with scanner use flag

----------

